# Cooler weather is on the way!



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.fox17online.com/weather/cooler-air-sweeps-into-west-michigan-next-weekend


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

No fool’en ?
So winter is on the way?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.fox17online.com/weather/cooler-air-sweeps-into-west-michigan-next-weekend


Are you a meteorologist, climatologist, weatherologist or a guessologist.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Yes


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Come and get some.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://www.fox17online.com/weather/cooler-air-sweeps-into-west-michigan-next-weekend


About time. But Im still worried about the 5% chance of twisters tonight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landgreen said:


> About time. But Im still worried about the 5% chance of twisters tonight.


Just as long as they don't hit the wineries, lighthouses or Hop Lot.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Just as long as they don't hit the wineries


I'll stick to my fruity beers thank you. You wine nerds are a weird bunch.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not a Bernie...


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not a Bernie...


Me thinks it's time to trim the eyebrows, Marcia.........


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not a Bernie...


Karen?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Today is scheduled to be warmer than yesterday here. I feel lied to.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Who is Bernie Karen?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Today is scheduled to be warmer than yesterday here. I feel lied to.


Did I say when?

No...besides, the data changed and so did the science. 14 cows farted that were not in the forecast so the temps went up.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who is Bernie Karen?


Oh, he definitely is.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How mulch colder?
We had 9° this am.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Warmer air sweeps in for the rest of the month.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Warmer air sweeps in for the rest of the month.


Cooler. Warmer. Warmer then cooler. Cooler then warmer. No wonder people need advanced degrees in meteorology to follow all this.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Cooler. Warmer. Warmer then cooler. Cooler then warmer. No wonder people need advanced degrees in meteorology to follow all this.


It's not rocket science.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> It's not rocket science.


Duh...it's weather science.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Yes


Are you going to start a pay per look weather blog?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Duh...it's weather science.


Is that like political science but different?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> Are you going to start a pay per look weather blog?


I'm not that kind of fella...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It snowed in the mountains yesterday...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It snowed in the mountains yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 222001


That explains all of the pics and posts.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It's a little warmer this am


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It snowed in the mountains yesterday...
> 
> View attachment 222001


Boyne...?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Boyne...?


Schuss…


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Porcupine


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It Warmed up enough to melt it off the pavement.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

80 here tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> It Warmed up enough to melt it off the pavement.
> View attachment 222058


Did they drive on it?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> Did they drive on it?


I do..

hint. I didn't plow it


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

It's warming up.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

In 70 days it's Christmas


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> Cooler. Warmer. Warmer then cooler. Cooler then warmer. No wonder people need advanced degrees in meteorology to follow all this.


They're still Wrong 98% of the time


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Possum


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Windy and 9° this morning, but the sun is oot.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Windy and 9° this morning, but the sun is oot.


But that's almost 50 here. Sounds warmer.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Here's what's comn' our way ........


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Winter keeps getting closer and the temps have dropped.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I predict Fall WILL continue for another 54 DAYS, followed BY a 3 month long PERIOD of Winter. Particularly for THOSE of US in the Northern HEMISPHERE.

I have it on GOOD AUTHORITY.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> I predict Fall WILL continue for another 54 DAYS, followed BY a 3 month long PERIOD of Winter. Particularly for THOSE of US in the Northern HEMISPHERE.
> 
> I have it on GOOD AUTHORITY.


Are you saying if it should snow, it would be considered a late fall Snow?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Are you saying if it should snow, it would be considered a late fall Snow?


*NO*. Currently it would BE an EARLY Fall snow. Or perhaps an EARLY-TO-MID FALL snow. Because WE are less than HALF WAY through Fall.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I know THIS is confusing, so I've created a chart with colorful CIRCLES to make it CLEARER.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

K

and thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm call'n for continued Lightness during the day.....Followed by Darkness Tonight


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Is that considered weather?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Is that considered weather?


You'd have to ask a weather expert.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> You'd have to ask a weather expert.


Do you know of any?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Is that considered weather?


It's climate change.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

https://www.onthesnow.com/news/we-can-all-use-weather-models-to-find-snow/
Weather forecasters often talk about the computer models they use to help predict snow, but are they just for the pros? Not at all. Most of the data used by meteorologists are widely available online. Knowing the right models to look at can help you read between the lines of the forecast and find those blue sky days, even those with fresh powder awaiting you.


----------

